# Tonal noise that my Fire HD 8 Plus makes



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My Fire HD 8 Plus makes a noise, just a electronic tonal upward arpeggio, even when I am not doing anything with the Fire. It is not loud, but I am not going to leave this device in the bedroom during sleeping hours. Is anyone here familiar with this and how I can make it stop? I don't see anything in the settings, but perhaps I missed it. It also occurs sometimes when I am reading and listening to music on it. While it's going on (for 2 seconds) the music cannot be heard. I thought maybe it had something to do with a game app.  I have not played any games on this device. Have had it for about two months. Thanks, if you can help me with this.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have not heard such a noise from mine. It stays on the table by the bed at night and does not wake me up.
You might try turning off all notifications and then enabling the ones you want one at a time to find the culprit. I pretty much have all notifications off on my tablets.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks, Andra. I will look at that. I haven't seen any notifications, but that little noise . . .  I haven't heard it today.


----------

